# Be prepared for some serious cuteness!!!



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Miss Olive at 11.5 weeks


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

VC, 

I can tell she's still just a pup......

Your car is FAR toooooooooooooooooooo clean!!!!!!  

Hobbsy

PS.
Lovely looking PUP


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Adorable! Great pictures! She looks like she has quite the personality. ;D


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Haha! She has always loved riding in the car and she's so calm and well behaved. Home is a totally different story. I just chased her down the hall to grab a soccer cleat out of her mouth ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

What a good car mate!!! She's adorable. Keep them coming


----------



## Holly (Aug 19, 2013)

Super cute! What a well-behaved car passenger.


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

She's adorable! I see a glint of mischeif in those eyes!


----------

